# Need recipe for dip or spread



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for a good dip or spread.  I need to make 2 appetizers.  I already know I'm making a cheese ball but need one more recipe.  Something that can be served with a cracker assortment or a variety of veggies.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 17, 2006)

How about Greek Tzatziki, a yoghurt-based dip?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry but I'm not a fan of yogurt.  I've tried and tried but just can't seem to acquire a taste for it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2006)

Did you look through the Appetizers forum?  There are tons there.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 17, 2006)

Perhaps Guacamole, hummus or tuna salad.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 17, 2006)

This is one of our family favorites.  It is fast and easy to make and most of the time I have the ingredients in my pantry.  The addition of minced garlic to this recipe will add more zip.  I use the zesty version of the dry Italian salad dressing.  

Italian Vegetable Dip

1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup sour cream
1 envelope Italian salad dressing
¼ cup finely chopped green bell pepper
¼ cup finely chopped red bell pepper

Combine mayonnaise, sour cream, and dry salad dressing.  Stir in red and green bell pepper.  Refrigerate.  Serve with crackers, bread sticks, or a vegetable tray.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2006)

_Sizz,_
_just about everybody on earth has tried the onion dip that comes from the packet of dried soup mix..But, I've made this one and my family just loves it. An old standby with a new twist. You need about 2 lbs of yellow onion, slice thin or about 6 med. 3/4 c. sour cream, small pack 4 oz. cream cheese 1 tea. worcestershire a drop or 4 of tabasco and salt and pepper. Just put onions in a skillet and cook til wilted and the amount looks to be just a fraction of the original amount I cook about 45 min on low they get soft andsweet this way. Then cool and stir in the rest of the ingredients and your salt and pepper to taste.  Great with potatoe chips, but it also makes a great filling for an omelet._

_kadesma_


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  Yes Andy M I did go and look but I'm in a pinch and can't go through all the posts because I'm going to be heading out of here soon to do my grocery shopping so I thought it'd be quicker just to ask.

Sierra and Kads............I'm going to go with both of yours......2 appetizers is great but 3 is even better.  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2006)

_Great Sizz,_
_good luck  Have fun._

_kadesma_


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2006)

Sizz, in case you are still here, try this one.

1 block cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
1 cup feta cheese
couple cloves of garlic
chopped green pepper
chopped black olive
chopped tomatoes

Cream the cream cheese and sour cream and add the feta. (Do it with a mixer) Add in the minced garlic and blend well. Spread on a pie plate or in a squares tin. Then cover with the pepper, olive and tomatoes. Serve with crackers or the scoopy tortillas.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2006)

Spinach Artichoke Dip

2 - 15 oz. jars artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1 Tbsp. butter
1 small onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 pounds frozen spinach, thawed and drained
16 oz. sour cream
1/2 cup light cream
Parmesan cheese

Saute onion and garlic in butter for several minutes, remove from heat. Combine artichoke hearts, spinach, sour cream and light cream. Add onion and garlic and salt and pepper to taste. Place in a baking dish and sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top. Bake for 20 - 30 minutes at 350 degrees. Serve with crackers.[/font]


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks so much for the recipes Alix and pds.....my family will be in town for several days so I may get a chance to fix these also.  If not then I'll reserve them for Christmas.


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 17, 2006)

Super easy and good on vegtables
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup brosin cheese
1 tablespoons ranch dressing mix
1 tsp. lemon juice
some blue cheese crumbles to taste
green onion to taste


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 17, 2006)

Make the famous artichoke dip using asparagus instead of artichoke. Really good and very different. Not the dip with the spinach--just artichoke hearts,mayo,parm,garlic.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for some amazing recipes!


----------



## Constance (Nov 18, 2006)

That sounds like one you can't go wrong with, Alex. 

I buy Pace Piquante sauce in the big jug, so I always have some on hand. When someone drops buy, I mix some with sour cream...makes a tasty dip. Packaged Ranch Dressing Mix and sour cream makes a very good quick dip as well. A packet of Knorr vegetable soup mix works great, also. 
If you want something spicy, mix a can of chopped green chilis into a block of cream cheese. Add hot sauce to taste.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Make the famous artichoke dip using asparagus instead of artichoke. Really good and very different. Not the dip with the spinach--just artichoke hearts,mayo,parm,garlic.



Gretchen, I make this very same dip and I LOVE it and it's usually the first thing gone at a party.  I will have to try the asparagus.  I have doubled the recipe before and used 1 can artichokes and 1 can hearts of palm - it's really good!  I also like to add some hot sauce. 

I take a cup of mayonnaise (no less fat than low fat though), a cup of the green can old-fashioned Parmesan cheese, 1 can drained artichoke hearts and chop, but not too small, a dash of garlic powder, a couple or 14   shakes of hot sauce, mix well and bake at 350 for 30 minutes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a fantastic recipe for a hot clam dip passed to me from my mother-in-law.

I see this was posted quite some time ago.   If you or anyone are interested, let me know, and I'll print it.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 7, 2006)

Vera, please do post your recipe!!


----------

